# Primary School on 820 Visa



## manly4eva

This is probably covered somewhere on the forum but I can't seem to find it.
My partner will be applying for an onshore 820 de-facto visa.
I understand that my partner will be allowed to work on the bridging and subsequent 820 visa and access medicare.We have a 9 yr old son who I want to enrol in primary school.Will there be any major costs involved ? They are both currently on tourist visa and will bridge to the 820 visa. He has been home schooled this past year.I read that tertiary schooling isn't funded but is Queensland state public school free for him whilst on the bridging and 820 visa? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## JandE

Fee exemptions for eligible dependant students of temporary visa holders

Eligibility

Dependants of temporary visa holders who are of school age (P-12) are eligible for an exemption from paying international student school tuition fees in Queensland state schools if they meet the conditions

Fee exemptions for eligible dependant students of temporary visa holders

I saw this on a WA education site once.
_Persons holding a visa of sub-class 309, 310, 785, 820 or 826 or secondary holders of a temporary visa of sub-class 457 are treated as Australian residents for fee charging purposes_.​


----------



## manly4eva

Looks like the schooling is free when the visa is granted but not sure if it is when on the bridging visa.


----------



## manly4eva

Just got an email from Education Queensland and we will have to pay $245 per week for our son to go to school while he is on the bridging visa.Will have to continue playing this until the 820 Visa is granted. As if more than $8,000 in a visa fee application isnt enough we now have to pay over $1,000 a month just to educate our son. Not Happy.


----------



## JandE

manly4eva said:


> Just got an email from Education Queensland and we will have to pay $245 per week for our son to go to school while he is on the bridging visa.Will have to continue playing this until the 820 Visa is granted. As if more than $8,000 in a visa fee application isnt enough we now have to pay over $1,000 a month just to educate our son. Not Happy.


Looks like you are in the same cost range (or higher) as those who choose private education in Australia.

I have heard of the occasional error where a private school charges their normal rates, and does not add on the extra government charge. Not sure if the saving gets added back later, or if the school wears the cost of their error.

I was very surprised when I was told that a Private School was cheaper than a Government school in my local area, for a non eligible child...


----------

